# Absolutely nothing will open up on my laptop...........



## rafoster08 (Dec 7, 2010)

If I click on any icons on my desktop icons,(internet explorer, AVG, Picasa3, Photo Shop, Windows Media Player, etc.), a box pops up saying 'application is not found'. I can not download anything, it only gives me the option to 'save file' or 'cancel'. I can not open anything in my 'Control Panel', 'ALL PROGRAMS' option in the 'START' box, 'disc clean up', 'defragment', 'system restore point', 'account user', 'F1' or 'F12', absolutely nothing. I cant even turn off my laptop through the 'START' box. I have to manually shut it down with the power button.
I can pull up my 'task manager' though. The only way i can get online is to go to the 'RUN' option in the 'START' box, it has 'www.mozillafoxfire.com' or 'www.facebook.com' as the options to pick from. I click on 'www.mozillafoxfire.com', ('www.facebook.com' wont let me pull up anything). I click on 'OK', then a box pulls up saying 'application can not be found'. I click on 'ok', then 'MozillaFoxFire' pulls up online, even though the box said, 'application can not be found', (but that does not work with anything else).
I don't know if I need to just buy a new Windows XP recovery disc, or if I am just missing or overlooking something. The night before I started having all of these problems, everything was working properly. I logged off normally, got up the next morning and this is what it was doing........
Thank you for your time and any suggestions/advice will be greatly appreciated........


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Try to do a System Restore in Safe Mode. To get to Safe Mode, reboot the PC, after the memory counting screen, press F8 repeatedly. Then a menu will be displayed offering Safe Mode. Go into safe mode and try system restore.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Did you by any chance use a registry cleaner program and allow it to "fix" a large number of registry entries?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

